# Any Advice On Sneaking Into A Music Festival?



## Naomi Leigh (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey guys!

I have been bummin' it around Florida for the past almost two months and have decided I want to go to the Okeechobee Music Festival.

Usually I volunteer and get into festivals and shows for free but they wanted a refundable ticket deposit and I wasn't down with that and didn't have cash at the time so I am looking for other ways in.

This will be the first year they do the fest so I am hoping it is a little chaotic with the planning and whatnot but I am looking forward to hearing any and all tips you guys may have!

Obviously sneaking through the woods is an option but what if I just try to kick it in "lot"? Good signs to fly? How do I get one of these festy kids to miracle my boyfriend and myself in? Haha or even lines to say to the security? Should I buy a camping pass?

I'm sure I will figure it out and worse case scenario I won't get in which is no big deal but I just figured I'd ask a few O.G.s first 

Thanks guys!


----------



## landpirate (Feb 27, 2016)

You could hide in someone's vehicle, especially good if it's a vehicle belonging to somebody working there. It's less likely to get searched.

You could make friends with people who've got tickets and if they get wristbands on entry you could get them to borrow a wristband off a mate and bring it out for you to wear to get in.

If you can get enough people together that want to break in you can storm the gates in a big group, security will catch some of you, but some will get in.

You can try and hustle a band on their way in, see if they'll let you carry some of their gear in and help you get passed security.

You can hide inside a portaloo being delivered into the festival site.

You can use a shoe to dig a hole under the fence.

You can plain old climb over that fence in the dead of night dressed in camo after hiding in the woods for 12 hours.

I have done all of these things, I have been to a lot of festivals for free. Good luck!


----------



## landpirate (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh and if you get stopped by security just act really confident, like you know exactly what you're doing and that you're meant to be there.


----------



## MarsOrScars (Feb 27, 2016)

You can buy paper wristbands at any office supply store/ walmart super cheap as well.


----------

